# Sage Barista Touch Cleaning Problem!



## Johnx (May 29, 2020)

Hello!

I just bought a Sage Barista Touch which im happy with.

However today i received a message that it was time to clean it with a cleaning tablet so I decided to purchase a few from my local store.

I firstly used the smaller portafilter which was included in the package, inserted the group head on the top with the tablet placed in the middle. One interesting thing is that the group head has no hole in it...

The water tank was filled to the MAX and made sure that the water tray was completely empty.

After pressing start, it starts to clean but no water is coming out, and the water tank is full as well...

Please advice, could this be a faulty unit or am I doing something wrong?

Best regards


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

When you say 'group head', you actually mean the rubber gasket that goes in the portafilter? The group head is the bit the portafilter goes into. If you start the cleaning cycle, no water comes out of the portafilter on mine. It runs for about 5 mins and the tray underneath fills up. Once done remove the tray and empty the dirty water. Look in the portafilter, if there's still undissolved tablet in there, run it again.


----------



## Johnx (May 29, 2020)

CocoLoco said:


> When you say 'group head', you actually mean the rubber gasket that goes in the portafilter? The group head is the bit the portafilter goes into. If you start the cleaning cycle, no water comes out of the portafilter on mine. It runs for about 5 mins and the tray underneath fills up. Once done remove the tray and empty the dirty water. Look in the portafilter, if there's still undissolved tablet in there, run it again.


 Yes, sorry about that. I mean the rubber.

Thank you for the information! I will try again and see what happens.

Did the water tank get empty for you when the program was finished?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Johnx said:


> Yes, sorry about that. I mean the rubber.
> 
> Thank you for the information! I will try again and see what happens.
> 
> Did the water tank get empty for you when the program was finished?


 No, it doesn't really use that much water I don't think. I've only done it 3 times and can't say I paid that much attention to how much water it used. Descaling you use half a tank. 'Clean Me', doesn't use that much, drip tray is maybe half full, maybe even only a third.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Johnx said:


> Yes, sorry about that. I mean the rubber.
> 
> Thank you for the information! I will try again and see what happens.
> 
> Did the water tank get empty for you when the program was finished?


 Sage removed the holes from the cleaning disc on the latest models, the idea of the cleaning cycle is to backflush the machine from the portafilter down in to the drip tray so all the internal parts are cleaned of all the oils from the coffee beans etc.

When i first got my machine i found the tablets to be crap as the didnt dessolve, so ive moved on to powder which is much better. You will find it uses very little water on the cycle.


----------

